# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi nga zemra!

## Poeti

TE PRES!

   Nen hijen e trungut madheshtor 
   Te pres
   Kafen e mengjesit 
   Nuk e kam pire ende!
   Nje re e zeze mbi koke me vjen
   Dhe njemije halle me sjell ne mendje!
   Te pres rene te ma largosh
   Rrezet e diellit me ty do te vijne
   Dhe buzeqeshja ne buzet e mia
   E lisi do te jete deshmitare
   I dashurise sone
   Ne trungun e tij 
   Dy zemra do te gdhenden
   E c'faj ka lisi ti demtojme trungun!!??
   Zemrat do ti gdhendim
   Ne kokat tona
   Truri yn do te jete
   Jasteku i bute
   Ku enderrat tona 
   Do te gjejne prehje
   Dhe vetem une e ti
   Do te kemi qelesin
   Deren e dashurise per ta hapur
   E trungu madheshtore
   Do te jete deshmitare
   I nje dashurie qe nuk perendon
   E ne vjeshten e jetes sone
   Gjethet e tije 
   Me verdhesine e tyre
   Do te flasin per dashurine
   Te rena mbi kokat tone
   Te veshura me pelerinen
   E dimrit te jetes sone!!

----------


## Brari

Pergezime Poetit..

Shume e bukur e shume e natyrshme Poezia e mikut nga Ferizaj.

Urime..!


Ngo tash nji vrejtje..

....

Dhe vetem une e ti
Do te kemi qelesin
Deren e dashurise per ta hapur
E trungu madheshtore
Do te jete deshmitare
I nje dashurie qe nuk perendon

-------

qelesi- çelesi (çelsi) duhet..me "ç" pra e jo me "q".

Qele - eshte ajo shtepiza e Priftit ne Fshat ose kishez e vogel ku jetonin priftat katolike ne zonat e thella malore. 
Qeleshe - eshte ai kapuci i bardhe i shqiptareve e zakonisht ata te Shqiperise mesme.



Qepa, qukapiku, qymyri, qumeshti, Baca Qomil, qeni, qendrimi... etj.

çlirimi, çuni, çameria, Eqerem çabeu ose çabej, çmimi..etj.

 çilni  deren mori çika  se vjen Poeti  me patika...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *
> qelesi- çelesi (çelsi) duhet..me "ç" pra e jo me "q".
> 
> Qele - eshte ajo shtepiza e Priftit ne Fshat ose kishez e vogel ku jetonin priftat katolike ne zonat e thella malore. 
> Qeleshe - eshte ai kapuci i bardhe i shqiptareve e zakonisht ata te Shqiperise mesme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O korrigjo, o mos korrigjo fare!   :buzeqeshje: 

1. baca Qomil 
2. Eqerem Çabej
3. Çameria
4. prifti
5. fshat
6. qelë
7. qeleshe 

prift - prifterinj     
Nuk mund te themi "priftat" , se na bertet edukatorja. (lol)

Kujdes perdorimin e shkronjes se madhe e te numrit shumes, Brari. 
Hajt tani mos u merzit....xhan, xhan .   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mjellma

Poeti ju pergezoj per poezin

Me respekt 
Mjellma

----------


## Poeti

KOT

E vështroj diellin
Në fundin e rrugëtimit të tij
Atje ku ai bëhet një me tokën!
E zemra ime kalëron
Kalin e hazdisur
Në horizontet e pa fund
Të jetës së pambarim.
Në rrugën time
Unë kam një qëllim
Ty princesha ime
Me vellon e bardhë
Ndër ujërat e ngrohta 
Të lumit të dashurisë.
E dielli në perëndim
Mundohej më kot
Të fshihte shkëlqimin 
E puthjeve tona!



Me këtë rast i falënderoj nga zemra të gjithë ata që janë abonuar në këtë dritare timen dhe në veçanti ata që pas leximit të poezis sime më kanë tërhequr vërejtjen për gabimet gjuhësore, për çka iu jam mirënjohës!

----------


## Poeti

NUK JAM 

Nuk di në jam
Ai që nuk jam,
Apo dua gjërat 
Që nuk mund ti kam
Në humnerë të jetës
Me kokë poshtë jam varë
Dhe në vend të qafës
Në këmbë kam litarë
Fryma po më zihet
Vdekjen shoh me sy
Trishtimi dhe heshtja
Sot me bëjnë shoqëri!
Po vdes dhe po lind
Në një kohë pa shpresë
Trupi po me ngjallet
Por shpirti po më vdes!
N'horizont shoh Mjellmat
Në ferrin e Dantes
Liqeni i Çajkovskit
Ështe dritë e natës?
Dhe trishtimi në sy
Sa bukur shëndritë
E mua as hëna
Sonte s'më bën dritë!


Nje falenderim te posaqem per Mjellma,drini ne LA dhe Shiu.

----------


## Poeti

PRANGAT PËR LIRINË
Luftë, gjak, britma
Liria troket në derë
Nga majat e malit
Zëra vijnë,
Çlirimtarët kërcejnë
Nën breshërinë e plumbave
Vallen e lirisë.
E në zemrat tona
Rritet një dëshirë
Një gëzim lulëzon
Luadhet tona 
Janë logu 
Ku flamuri i lirisë
Krenar valon.

Sot ah sot!
Në Kosovën e larë  me gjak
Prangat iu vehen
Trimave të lirisë
E vallen e hedhin
Trathëtarët
E bulevardeve plotë dritë,
Të vdekurit 
Nuk mund ti burgosin!?

----------


## Simpatikja

PESHTJELLIM......!

Kush edi se ne cilen pjese ti nis,
mbaroj une dhe fillon ti,
e zbrazur zbrazetie !
Pakuptueshmeria s'njeh percaktim
s'mjafton emertim,perbuzese jane shkronjat,
ndaj madheshtise qe zgjatet kufijve te autostrades.


Hija e embel e zhdukur agimeve
pesha e agimit t'i shtyp muskujt e dhimbjes,
mes gazit e ambicies
qe dita puth gjate oreve.
Neper bodrumet e plakura te shpirtit tim
leviz hija e pergjakur nga arma e Pranveres,
rrembyer nga gjiri i Dimrit.
Bashkesia e yjeve djegur ne nje hije,u largua paralelisht me mua....,
ISHA UNE.........................!

----------


## Poeti

Respekt dhe nderime Simpatikja!
te flm. per postimin tend ne temen time!
Une kesaj radhe nuk do te pergjigjem me ndonje postim te ri, por do te kisha dashur ende postime te tjera nga ti!

----------


## Brari

Poet kjo Poezi e jotja eshte shum e bukur..


KOT

E vështroj diellin
Në fundin e rrugëtimit të tij
Atje ku ai bëhet një me tokën!
E zemra ime kalëron
Kalin e hazdisur
Në horizontet e pa fund
Të jetës së pambarim.
Në rrugën time
Unë kam një qëllim
Ty princesha ime
Me vellon e bardhë
Ndër ujërat e ngrohta 
Të lumit të dashurisë.
E dielli në perëndim
Mundohej më kot
Të fshihte shkëlqimin 
E puthjeve tona!



Poet .. a ve re nje  ndryshim kohe?

Ti pra pershkruan bukur perendimin e ke marre nje kal e ke hypur me te dashuren e i thua se ke nje qellim e kaleron me ate drejt horizontesh.. bukur deri ktu..por... Ti nuk thua se cdo besh me te dashuren..dhe e le te pa plotsuar mendimin..i cili eshte ne kohen e ardhshme sepse ke nje qellim ..pra nuk thua Une kisha nje qellim e tek  vargjet e fundit sikur nuk pasojne me ate cka shkruan lart..

E dielli në perëndim
Mundohej më kot
Të fshihte shkëlqimin 
E puthjeve tona!


Ja Foljet qe perdor ne poezi dhe shiko se dicka nuk shkon..

E vështroj ...diellin
....
Atje ku ai bëhet ...
....
E zemra ime kalëron
...
Unë kam një qëllim
....

E dielli në perëndim
Mundohej ...Të fshihte 

shkëlqimin 
E puthjeve tona!



Lexo me kujdes..

Në rrugën time
Unë kam një qëllim
Ty princesha ime
Me vellon e bardhë
Ndër ujërat e ngrohta 
Të lumit të dashurisë.

.....?????....


E dielli në perëndim
Mundohej më kot
Të fshihte shkëlqimin 
E puthjeve tona!


Pra trego qe kte princeshen a e ule  diku dhe e puthe  ose e cove  ne Shpi apo..se nuk merret vesh se cfar u ba apo  ish qellimi me u fut ne ujra te ngrohta a cfar..

Cdo te mire..

----------


## Poeti

Brari i nderuar!
Poezia ime fillon ne te tashmen dhe gjate kohes e ardhmja behet e tashme, pra realizohet qellimi im : Bashkimi i buzeve te mia me ato te te dashures!!!!!!
Pra gjate nje dite(jete) te pambarim , kur dielli eshte ne perendim fillon dhe perfundon deshira ime e cila shprehet ne fillim te poezise dhe finalizohet me puthjet te cilat dielli me nuk ka fuqi te mesheh (gjegjesisht te mesheh shkelqimin e tyre!!!!)
  Besoj se tashi e ke kuptuar me mire domethenien e kesaj poezie!!
  Megjthate te flm. per sygjerimet dhe verejtjet tua.

----------


## Poeti

IDHET

Jeta me vret,
Ne pranga me lidhe
Lirine me nxen
Driten e jetes ma mbyll!
Me vello misteri
Nga tjeret me ndan
Me qmend, me varros
Me dashuri me vrane!
Eh sa e trishte
Sa shije t'idhet ka
Dashuri e rreme
e mbyllur n'kala!?
E ne zemren time
Helm dhe vrere
Jeta nuk me duhet
Vdekja s'me vjen n'dere!!

----------


## Poeti

RRUGA PA SHPËTIM

Jam nisur sonte
Rrugës pa qëllim,
Drejtim nuk kam
Nuk gjej dot shpëtim!

Zemrën e kam nxjerrë
Në tregun për plaçka
Do ta fal n'se duhet
E imja është, pa çka!

Unë tjetër gjë s'kam
Për të dhënë n'këtë jetë
Përveç dashurisë
Dashurisë së vërtetë!

E n'se zemra ime 
Bie në humnerë
Nuk do ta nxjerr dot
Do ta mbush me vrerë!

----------


## Poeti

Dy poezi te shkurtera:

   HELM

Me therre ne zemer
Shpirtin ma lendove,
N'vend te dashurise
helmin me ofrove!!


   SONTE

Sonte nuk mendoj ne ty
Sonte nuk mendoj ne jeten
Sonte nuk te dua ty
Nuk e dua as dhe jeten!!!

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

me tere mend shume te bukra poezit  :buzeqeshje:  vazhdo keshtu

----------


## Poeti

Shkoder Gurl ja takohemi serish ne kete vend te takimeve i cili patjeter se na i shkurton largesite ne te cilat jetojme dhe na ve ne nje dhome te perbashket!
  Me kete rast te faleminderit per voten dhe patjeter per postimi dhe kritikat pozitive per poezite e mia!!

    FORCA

Ka dicka ne kete bote 
Qe sjell qeshje ne vend se lote
Dhe kjo force vie nga Ti
Force qe quhet DASHURI!

----------


## Poeti

MOS MË SHIQO

 Mos më shiqo nëse qesh
 Sepse zemra vajton
 Kur dashurinë që kam nevojë
 As ti s'ma dhuron!

 Jam shumë i zhgënjyer 
 Nga kjo jetë e kotë
 Dhe kur fytyra qeshë
 N'zemër kam veç lotë!!

----------


## Poeti

JETA MË BREN

Kam provuar të jetoj
Të mbetem në këmbë
Por jeta po më hanë
Po më brenë me dhëmbë!!

----------


## Poeti

Nje poezi pak me ndryshe:

  KUJTIM

Qava, derdha lotë
Me vite për ty 
Larg nga dheu yt
I humbur n'vetmi!

Çdo mëngjes, çdo mbrëmje
Të vija në përqafim
Ma flladiste shpirtin 
Për ty çdo kujtim!

Dhe ëndërrat e mija
Kishin t'njejtën ngjyrë
Sikur ty atëdhe 
Të kisha pasqyrë!

Çdo mëngjes shiqoja
Thellë në shpirtin tim
Aty në ballë të odës 
Të gjeja vendi im!

Dhe nuk tundeshe dot
Nuk lëvizje kurrë
Rrije aty ulur
Këmbëkryq si burrë

Dhe për çdo shqipëtarë
Që ka gjak shipëtari
Në ballë të kolonës
Ti atëdhe je i pari!

Dhe asgjë s'ka vlerë
Më të madhe se ti
Vendi im i çmuar 
që rritesh n'liri!

----------


## Poeti

Ja një poezi ga më të fundit 


              NJË PËRJETIM

Një jetë është e shkurtër për të thënë gjithë çka dua
Por është shumë e gjatë në robëri për ta jetua!
Edhe kur del dielli, errësirë mbretëron
Kosova e lirë, lirinë nuk e gëzon!?

Vallë të dënuar gjithë do të jemi në këtë jetë
Është e drejtë shqipëtar, kurrë të drejtë të mos ketë?
Apo ndoshta fati ynë paska kësi ngjyra
Që jeta të na shkojë, pa na qeshë kurrë fytyra!

I dham më të dashurit, që nuk këthehen kurrë
Dhe çdo pëllëmbë të Atëdheut e mbuluam me gurë,
Kah do që sheh syri, këmba kudo që të shkojë
Gurë dhe  vetëm gurë varresh do të shiqojë!?

A nuk po mjaftoka kjo që ne luftuam
Apo derdhëm gjakun, veç armik ndërruam?
Kur më këtij populli do ti qeshë fytyra?
A ka shpresë që dielli të marrë tjera ngjyra?

Dhe lirinë që deshëm dhe e duam aq shumë
Ta jetojmë të lirë sikur një pëllumbë,
Që fluturon i lirë qiellit pa mbarim
Athua do ta kemi ne këtë përjetim?



     I përshëdes të gjithë anëtarë e Forumit e në veçanti ata që postojnë në "Ditarin e Meditimeve"

----------

